# Howling Dog Alaska chest protector and jacket



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I just ordered a Field Chest Protector and Hybrid Running Jacket from Howling Dog Alaska. Has anyone else ordered these for their Vs? I've been searching for the perfect chest protector and jacket for awhile and nothing has quite measured up. Lulu's body is very whippet like with a very deep chest and tiny waist and all chest plates seem to move around/ride up on her. And most jackets either don't cover enough of her belly or don't stay on well during intense running in the woods or playing/running with other dogs. This jacket looks light and stretchy, easy for her to move in, and looks like it covers just about every part of the torso which was just what I was looking for. 

http://howlingdogalaska.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30&products_id=120

http://howlingdogalaska.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=29&products_id=91


----------

